# 

## klemens100

Witajcie,
Chciałem zrobić poprawkę malowania dachu, ale potrzebuje porady w doborze farby i w procesie malowania, wiec jesli nie jest to problem, 
to bardzo prosze o jakies sugestie.

Sytuacja wygląda nastepująco: Dach z blachy ocynkowanej, około 35-40 lat. Wiele lat powoli pokrywał sie rdzą, która zajęla, tak na oko, 40-50% powierzhni blachy, rdza nigdzie nie przeszła na drugą stronę. Trzy lata temu pomalowany Hammeritem, przed malowaniem dobrze oczyszczony szczotką drucianą i odpylony (zadnych innych czyczynnosci nie wykonywałem). 
Niestety, dzisiaj rdza zaczyna wychodzić/przebijać spod tej farby. Nie wiem czy to wina farby i jej doboru - moze jej fantastyczność to tylko dobry marketing, a moze wina lezy po mojej stronie.
Zakładam, ze głowną przyczyną tak słabej trwałosci jest przede wszystkim rozcienczenie troche farby rozpuszczalnikem, bo wydawała mi sie za gęsta i niezbyt przyjemnie sie rozprowadzała. Malowanie latem przy rozgrzanej blasze tez pewnie miało swój wpływ, a i przygotowanie podłoza pewnie nie było kompleksowe.

Jaka jest obecnie najlepsza farba do korodującego dach na rynku, która pozwoli cieszyc sie ładnym dachem jak najdłuzej? Jak fachowo powinienem przygotować powierzchnie do malowania?
Bardzo prosze o pomoc i z góry dziękuję za podpowiedzi, bo malowanie co 3 lata dachu to średnio relaksujące zajęcie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## beton44

Poczekać aż wyskoczą dziury na wylot
Wymienić pokrycie

35-40 lat to już jest zdaje się przekroczony projektowany czas życia tej blachy na dachu ?

----------


## klemens100

No dobrze, ale jaką farbę polecasz na korozję?

Łatwo powiedzieć "wymień", tylko skad wziąć 6-7 tys na nowy dach?

----------


## dez

> Jaka jest obecnie najlepsza farba do korodującego dach na rynku, która pozwoli cieszyc sie ładnym dachem jak najdłuzej? Jak fachowo powinienem przygotować powierzchnie do malowania?


1. Oczyścić i odtłuścić.
2. Kupić najtańszą farbę do ocynku jaką się znajdzie. Sprzedawca doradzi czy jest sens malować podkładową, imho nie ma sensu bo dach stary i szkoda kasy.
3. Malować przy umiarkowanej temperaturze, na pewno nie w słońcu latem.
4. Zacząć zbierać pieniądze na nowy dach. Kilka lat wytrzyma, ale ocynk się zużywa z biegiem czasu, a farba wieczna nie będzie. Jeśli dach nie był powlekany (a wtedy w Polsce chyba nie szło nawet takiej blachy dostać) to ocynk po tylu latach w znacznym stopniu już się zużył. Malowanie tylko na trochę przedłuży jego agonię.

BTW upewnij się że masz ocynk a nie alucynk bo z tego co się orientuję daje się trochę inną farbę.

----------


## ludwik.g

Witam, przede wszystkim możesz spróbować pokryć rdzę bezpośrednio farbą V33. Podobno jeden z lepszych środków antykorozyjnych na rynku. Wydaje mi się, że Hammerit nie jest przereklamowany, problem raczej leży w samym dachu, po prostu 40 lat jak na blaszany dach to niesiety za długo. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że wymiana na nowy to spory koszt, ale najpierw spróbuj mniejszym kosztem coś z tym zdziałać. Po tym jak pokryjesz rdze v33, zaopatrz się w farbę Lowicyn. Oczywiście jak napisał ktoś powyżej, nie maluj dachu w taką pogodę jaką obecnie mamy, albo rób to późnym wieczorem, jak jest już chłodniej. Nie używaj rozpuszczalnika do rozcieńczenia farby! Lepiej trzymaj ją w chłodnym miejscu. 
Pozdrawiam 
Ludwik

----------


## dozrc

Ja do renowacji dachów polecam Dakorit Ruflex. Jak znajdę zdjęcia to wrzucę jak odnowić można dach z blachy (i nie tylko). Najważniejsze, ze ma papiery na ciągłe UV (większość farb i materiałów tak na prawdę nie ma na ciągłą ekspozycję, jedynie na czasową).

----------


## beton44

Jeszcze raz, powoli.

Malowanie 40 letniej blachy na dachu to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto. No może nie w błoto tylko do skarbonki producenta i handlarza.
Ci ostatni zresztą składają tu propozycje  :wiggle: 

EOT

----------


## dozrc

Nie zgodzę się do końca. W zeszłym roku brałem udział w pokryciu kilku tysięcy m dachu z blachy ocynkowanej z lat 80'. Swobodnie można się po nich poruszać, badania jej grubości nie wykazały odstępstwa od norm. Albo kiedyś robili dobre blachy, albo były odpowiednio konserwowane.

----------


## beton44

Dlatego też i napisałem:

"Poczekać aż wyskoczą dziury na wylot
Wymienić pokrycie

35-40 lat to już jest zdaje się przekroczony projektowany czas życia tej blachy na dachu ?"

----------


## dez

Nie przesadzajmy że 35-40 lat to przekroczony czas życia blachy. Oczywiście wszystko zależy od ilość g/m2 blachy, ale dachy ocynkowane są wstanie wytrzymać sporo ponad 50 lat (przy założeniu że na dachu nie zbierają się liście i inne śmieci które powodują powstawanie tzw. białej rdzy).

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No dobrze, ale jaką farbę polecasz na korozję?
> 
> Łatwo powiedzieć "wymień", tylko skad wziąć 6-7 tys na nowy dach?


Ja to się nie doczytałem o jaka pow. dachu walczysz ???Jeśli napiszesz podam np. dwa sposoby na ten twój problem.

----------


## klemens100

> Ja to się nie doczytałem o jaka pow. dachu walczysz ???Jeśli napiszesz podam np. dwa sposoby na ten twój problem.


Chodzi o 100 m2.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Chodzi o 100 m2.


Jak chcesz tanio to po dokładnym oczyszczeniu tani gont bitumiczny w miejscach gdzie są dziury.Pomalujesz go odpowiednią farbą w kolorze blachy i też będzie.To ten pierwszy.Drugi jak powiesz ile masz kaski.Nawet tej małej. :big grin:  :yes:

----------


## mtv223

Witam
Maluje dachy od  kilkunastu lat więc z chęcią doradzę.
Trochę nie za dobrze że było to pomalowane taką farbą no ale z każdego bagna da się wyjść. 
Więc tak w miejscach gdzie jest rdza  należy to przeczyścić  mechanicznie szlifierką kontową (papier ścierny na kółko). w miejscach gdzie farba odpryskuje też najlepiej przeczyścić.(to jest najgorsze) następnie jeśli masz dostęp do karchera (przy takim dachy gdzie zapewne farb jest kilka warstw jest on wręcz skazany  i to o dużym ciśnieniu  240-300 atm dyszą wibrującą. przed myciem cały dach zapianować Emulsol RN-1(środek do odtłuszczania) jeśli nie masz dostępu do tego urządzenia to  musisz dokładniej przeczyścić słabsze miejsca gdzie farba odchodzi lub łuszczy się a następnie  umyć tym samym płynem i spłukać wodą bardzo dokładnie. Po umyciu miejscach w których była rdza zagruntować farbą Polrust .Następnie dwukrotne malowanie  farbą Radach(Rafil) dodając na 10 litrów farby pół litra rozpuszczalnika do wyrobów poliwinylowych  i ani grama więcej dokładnie wymieszać. Farba ta schnie około 10 minut więc w razie przerw należny szczelnie zamykać opakowania. na 100 metrów potrzebujesz do 20 litrów farby( dwukrotnie malując). Tą metodę malowania  stosuje od 15 lat  jeżeli dach się nie sypie to dach wytrzymuje 10-12 lat nawet jeśli wcześniej był porządnie zardzewiały (ta farba na rdze robi swoje) Gorzej jeśli się sypie  więc jeśli nie masz dostępu do kerchera to radziłbym ci go całego wyczyścić 100 metrów to nie jest jakość dużo . A i papier 20 lub w ostateczności 40 . i uważaj aby nie przegrzać blachy podczas czyszczenia.
Powodznia

----------


## darek63

Krótko i na temat:

Oczyścić mechanicznie !
Odtłuścić (woda amoniakalna np, z Tikkurili) - Panssaripesu Tikkurila.
Zmyć wodą i wysuszyć
Pomalować 2-krotnie gruntoemalią MakorTix (bez nadmiernego rozcieńczania!).
U mnie trzyma już ok. 8 lat.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"beton44" ma rację malowanie tak starej blachy i do tego zardzewiałej to nieporozumienie ale kto bogatemu zabroni? Co tu odtłuszczać skoro to sama rdza. A co jak po takiej renowacji zacznie przeciekać. Radzę nie robić nic, zacząć odkładać kasę (pierwsza kasa to ta co wydasz na malowanie) a jak zacznie przeciekać wymienisz pokrycie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grens

Nie słuchaj pseudo fachowców i nieuków bez wyobraźni. 
Skoro zadałeś takie pytanie to sam pewnie oceniłeś że dach do malowania się nadaje, i nie daj się omamić.
Sam mam blachę z mniej więcej tego okresu. Blacha ma ponad 1 mm grubości i po dobrym zakonserwowaniu posłuży jeszcze z 50 lat. W życiu bym jej nie wymienił na dzisiejsze 0,5 albo nawet 0,2 !!
Dobrą i fachową radę dał Ci mtv223, dalej nie szukaj.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To, że masz starą blachę nie czyni z Ciebie fachowca. Z całą pewnością nie ma ona grubości ponad 1 mm i z całą pewnością nie posłuży 50! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coverme

Na dachy blaszane o sezonowanym ocynku polecam elastyczną farbę antykorozyjną elastometal (http://www.noxan.pl/antykorozja/farb...korozyjna.html). Stworzona powłoka jest gruba, trwale elastyczna (wysoka elastyczność!) i nie przepuszcza wody i pary wodnej, co zapobiega postępowaniu korozji. Dzięki temu farbę możemy stosować bezpośrednio na skorodowane elementy.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Możesz sobie wszystko polecać w dziale ogłoszeń drobnych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gust

Widzę że temat trochę stary ale szykuję się do krycia dachu. Otóż posiadam blachę trapezowaną ocynk biała, nówkę, która przeleżała kilka lat w pom. gospodarczym. Nie ma rdzy ani innych uszczerbków. Przekalkulowałam cenę nowej blachodachówki/blachy i pomalowania tej którą posiadam.  Chodzi o to że nie widzi mi się biały dach  :wink:  Trzeba będzie włożyć trochę pracy ale bardziej opłaca się pomalować tą którą posiadam. 
Wypowiedź mtv223 brzmi najrzetelniej także skłaniam się do tej metody.  Tylko teraz tak. Mam pomalować ją przed położeniem czy po ? 
Wydaje się że wygodniej będzie przed. Ale w praktyce może jednak lepiej po położeniu? Doradźcie. 
Chodzi tutaj też o kasę. Gdybym położyła blachę bez malowania, można by ją pomalować w przyszłości np. za rok czy dwa. Tylko czy jest sens potem latać po dachu ?

----------


## grinio

Witam
Oczywiście malujemy po położeniu, ale również zalecił bym odczekanie z 2 lat po położeniu blachy  aby się wyjałowiła. Nowe blachy są pokrywane olejem w celu zabezpieczenia, malowałem już kilka takich dachów które zostały pomalowane niedługo po położeniu blachy. Efekt? łuszcząca się farba praktycznir rok po pomalowaniu. Najlepszy moment do malowania ocynku jest gdy blacha zaczyna się pokrywać białym nalotem utleniającego się ocynku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wodi

> Witajcie,
> Chciałem zrobić poprawkę malowania dachu, ale potrzebuje porady w doborze farby i w procesie malowania, wiec jesli nie jest to problem, 
> to bardzo prosze o jakies sugestie.
> 
> Sytuacja wygląda nastepująco: Dach z blachy ocynkowanej, około 35-40 lat. Wiele lat powoli pokrywał sie rdzą, która zajęla, tak na oko, 40-50% powierzhni blachy, rdza nigdzie nie przeszła na drugą stronę. Trzy lata temu pomalowany Hammeritem, przed malowaniem dobrze oczyszczony szczotką drucianą i odpylony (zadnych innych czyczynnosci nie wykonywałem). 
> Niestety, dzisiaj rdza zaczyna wychodzić/przebijać spod tej farby. Nie wiem czy to wina farby i jej doboru - moze jej fantastyczność to tylko dobry marketing, a moze wina lezy po mojej stronie.
> Zakładam, ze głowną przyczyną tak słabej trwałosci jest przede wszystkim rozcienczenie troche farby rozpuszczalnikem, bo wydawała mi sie za gęsta i niezbyt przyjemnie sie rozprowadzała. Malowanie latem przy rozgrzanej blasze tez pewnie miało swój wpływ, a i przygotowanie podłoza pewnie nie było kompleksowe.
> 
> Jaka jest obecnie najlepsza farba do korodującego dach na rynku, która pozwoli cieszyc sie ładnym dachem jak najdłuzej? Jak fachowo powinienem przygotować powierzchnie do malowania?
> ...


O tak, przygotowanie podłoża jest bardzo ważne, jeśli nie zrobisz tego dobrze to musisz się liczyć z przykrymi konsekwencjami. Jeśli nie odtłuścisz odpowiednio blachy, farba się złuszczy, nie przyczepi się tak jak powinna. Temperatura jest też ważna, w temp. 25oC blacha nagrzewa się do ok. 60oC, co uniemożliwia jej schnięcie i aplikację. Ważna jest temp. podłoża oraz temp. i wilgotność powietrza. Jeśli będziesz malował o niewłaściwej porze powłoka będzie mało odporna, będzie się szybko starzeć, nawet jeśli użyjesz farby z górnej półki. 

Jeśli mam ci polecić dobrą farbę na ocynkowaną blachę to ja używałem Lowicyn. Dostępny jest w wersji z połyskiem i matowy. Korzystałem z instrukcji malowania dostępnej tutaj  :spam: 

Wiele dobrego słyszałem o Hammerite, że jest na rdzę bardzo dobry, więc dziwię się że w twoim przypadku było inaczej. Wydaje mi się, że niedostatecznie przygotowałeś podłoże. Trzeba usunąć resztki starej farby, zanieczyszczenia zlikwidować rozpuszczalnikiem, blachę wcześniej malowaną dodatkowo przemyć wodą z detergentem i pozostawić do wyschnięcia. Gładkie powierzchnie przeszlifować papierem ściernym. Malować należy w temp. między +10°C a +25°C, może malowałeś w zbyt wysokiej?

----------


## Grzechu75

Farba mogła łuszczyć się też dlatego że kładłeś bez gruntu. Jakbyś przejechał bekerfarbem to nie byłoby problemów

----------


## Akwinata

Temat jest dość stary, ale aby nie zakładać nowego, odświeżę ten. Tym bardziej, że może ktoś ma podobną sytuację i skorzysta z odpowiedzi  :smile: 

Otóż chodzi mi o następującą rzecz - wymieniłem poszycie dachowe i została mi 20-letnia blacha trapezowa w ocynku, którą chciałbym pomalować na brąz, bo założyłem ją sobie na drewutnię. Nie chcę wbijać się w specjalne koszty, bo to jest jedynie szopka gospodarcza, dlatego prosiłbym o poradę - czym pomalować taki dach? Nadmieniam, że nie ma na nim rdzy.

----------


## BigSack

Producentów farb na powierzchnie otynkowane jest bardzo wielu. Najważniejsze jest umiejętny sposób przygotowania dachu do malowania. Nie wolno szlifować powierzchni o cynku i zrywać tzw. patyny, która łączy się z farbą.

----------


## jawor_78

Witam) a czy nie lepiej dać farbę chlorokauczukową? czy 10 minut schnięcia to nie jest za mało?)

----------


## anatema

Odświeżę stary wątek.
Mam 20-letni dach pokryty blachą trapezową. Ostatnio podczas mycia okien dachowych żona zauważyła rdzę w niektórych miejscach. To są małe ogniska (na razie?) bo całe połacie jak się przyglądałem wyglądają ciągle zdrowo. Gdyby nie to że dach jest skośny to samodzielnie bym to ogarnął, przeczyścił i pomalował miejscowo, no ale na skosie 35 stopni nie dam rady.
Oferty w okolicy oscylują w granicach 45 zł/m2 co przy powierzchni dachu daje koszt ok. 10 tys. całkiem spory wydatek. Zastanawiam się czy jest sens, czy poczekać jeszcze z kilka lat i wymienić blachę całkowicie. A może skoro tej rdzy jest bardzo mało, jednak zainwestować i zlecić pomalowanie - będzie na kolejne 20 lat?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czekać i obserwować. Korozja postępuje powoli. Jak będzie więcej ognisk zadecydujesz co dalej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anatema

Tylko że jak się zrobi dziura w dachu to może już być za późno. Trochę ryzykowne. Na oko nie potrafię ocenić jak w danym miejscu rdza wżarła się w strukturę metalu.
Z drugiej strony wiem, że jak zawołam speca od dachów to mi powie żeby malować bo to ich zarobek.
Kusi mnie żeby zaopatrzyć się w jakąś uprząż i powalczyć z tematem samodzielnie.

----------

